# Wiper motor mounting



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone know off hand what size the threaded holes are on the trico wiper motor? 
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=400400&item=DCM-171&type=store

Krough


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

6mm. They sell them at Lowes.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, ScareFx. I think after I get my Magic Mirror prop done for next year, I would like to take a stab at that witch project you made. Where did you get the power supply for the wiper motor that krough was talking about. I think that is the one you used for the stirring mechanism.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Im building the witch this year. Im using a ATX power supply from an old computer to power the whole thing. The +5v leads are working like a champ for the stirring mechanism

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Really, I have an extra power supply. And it is made so when I turn on the power, it turns on too. Thanks krough. Did you find a motor for the head yet?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought a Dayton DC motor for the head. It was pricey. I got the head motor and the linkage built late last night and it seems to run pretty well.

Here is the one I bought http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/Dayton/2L003.htm 
the 2L007 model


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And you are just going to hook that up to the same power supply? It looks like a 12vdc motor.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Most ATX power supplies output 3 Voltages, +12, +5 and +3. I am running the head turining motor at +5V, The stirrer with the wiper motor I am running at +5V as well connected to the low speed terminals on the motor. I had the head motor hooked up to 12V and it was too fast for my liking

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering about that. I was hoping the power supply had enough current for both. Wasn't sure. Thank you. When you tested the motor on the supply, was connected to the head and the handle. In other words, was your witch fully connected to both motors?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, it puts out plenty of current. My current ATX supply can put out like 12 amps at +5V dc. So that should be plenty


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Great. Thank you.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Quick update I checked my power supply when I got home and its actually 35 amps max at +5Vdc.

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The power supply that I bought from a rumage sale is 250w. Shows +5v to be 25A(Max) That should be good. Do you have the ratings for the motors? (If you don't mind) I can't image those motors sucking up 25A together.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

The wiper motor according to Scary Terry "When testing for torque, I found the motor to draw close to 14 amps in a stalled condition.)" and under no load "The minimum required current for the motor is 1.6 amps at 70 rpm, 0.9 amps at 41 rpm (and 4 amps if you elect to run it at 106 rpm)"

I also love the fact that the wiper motor is so quiet, the head turning motor I bought is quite noisy.

Krough


----------

